

Show HN: An Open-Source Solution to Expensive Textbooks - bsgreenb
http://www.textyard.com/blog/an-open-source-solution-to-expensive-textbooks/

======
aw3c2
I have no idea what textyard is. There is no link to the site. Please add a
link on the blog in your own interest.

~~~
bsgreenb
Good point-- I've updated the post to give an inline link to textyard.com. I'm
not trying to promote TextYard anymore, but if this helps clarify to people
what you can do with the data then it's definitely beneficial.

------
ephekt
Nice work Ben. Bet it felt good to get that shipped!

------
azat_co
Good job, guys!

------
skadamat
:)

